# yup...it's dodge city



## KenpoTex (Mar 11, 2008)

A member on another forum posted a link to this report and I though I'd post it here.

It's the conviction rates of CCW holders in the state of Texas for 2005. REPORT

As we all know, CCW holders are some of the most law-abiding people around.  
*Of the 34,791 convictions in 2005, only 129 of them were CCW'ers (this works out to 0.37%...that's right, only 1/3 of a percent).* 

When you're looking at the numbers, keep in mind that as of 12/31/05 (when the above conviction rates were accurate), there were 248,874 CCW-holders in the state of Texas so the percentage of those convicted of a crime is miniscule.  Also consider the fact that not all convictions were for violent crimes or for crimes that involved the use of a firearm.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 11, 2008)

It does follow simple logic; for someone to be granted a concealed carry permit, he has to undergo a background check that's at least as stringent as the federal NICS system (no violent misdemeanors, no domestic charges, no felonies, no drug use, etc).  One would think that someone who has gone through such checks would be granted a bit more trust than the average person who hasn't.


----------

